# Merrick or Fromm?



## FreeSoul1987 (Jul 7, 2015)

I've had my almost 6 year old Heeler mix on Exclusive's Chicken & Rice since he was a year old, the puppy one when he was a pup. I had my now deceased Husky mix on the Senior diet from 10 years to her passing at 14 years old. Now I just recently rescued a GSD 5 month old and have recently discovered that Exclusive isn't a good choice to feed, so I am trying to decide between Merrick and Fromm for both of them. Personally I like what Merrick has to offer over what Fromm has, but would like some opinions.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Both are good as far as I know. I use Fromm LBP. I like that Fromm hasn't had any recalls, is family owned and makes their food in small batches. My boy is 17 months and he is still on it. I don't know when/what I will switch him to. 

Also, Fromm gives you a free back with the purchase of 12...look into that.


----------



## FreeSoul1987 (Jul 7, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> Both are good as far as I know. I use Fromm LBP. I like that Fromm hasn't had any recalls, is family owned and makes their food in small batches. My boy is 17 months and he is still on it. I don't know when/what I will switch him to.
> 
> Also, Fromm gives you a free back with the purchase of 12...look into that.


Well, doing more research on small pet food stores in my area I found another one called Give a Dog a Bone and they have these choices:
Fromm
Acana
Orijen
Merrick

(and others that I haven't seen a lot of great reviews on here so I won't mention them).

Right now and probably from this point on as my dogs tend to be picky or lax on when they eat -I'd rather them eat when I make their food - I mix a bit of canned with their dry food and I like using either Fromm or Merrick's canned food. I like that Merrick has puppy choices where Fromm has large breed puppy choices and one of the workers at the local Tri-State Vet Store said it can cause a pup to grow too fast and I don't want that.
And on the DogFoodAdvisor website, Merrick gets 5 stars while Fromm gets 4 stars, not sure if that matters or not.
I guess, looking at the different recipes I really like Merrick's choices, especially the Backcountry recipes and they have puppy recipes in that category too.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

If you feel like Merrick is the way to go, then go with Merrick. 

I think all four of those companies are pretty good. We've tried Fromm and it doesn't seem to work for our puppy, but I know lots of other people feed it with no issue. And they do seem to be a great company. If you decide to go with Orijen or Acana, be sure to pick a formula with an appropriate calcium/phosphorus ratio for the puppy. Some of them are insanely high. I've never tried Merrick for either of my dogs, but have heard good things from those who have. Really, it's going to come down to what your dogs do well on and like. Good luck!


----------



## FreeSoul1987 (Jul 7, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> If you feel like Merrick is the way to go, then go with Merrick.
> 
> I think all four of those companies are pretty good. We've tried Fromm and it doesn't seem to work for our puppy, but I know lots of other people feed it with no issue. And they do seem to be a great company. If you decide to go with Orijen or Acana, be sure to pick a formula with an appropriate calcium/phosphorus ratio for the puppy. Some of them are insanely high. I've never tried Merrick for either of my dogs, but have heard good things from those who have. Really, it's going to come down to what your dogs do well on and like. Good luck!


I haven't looked at Acana or Orijen yet, but yeah I am definitely liking the recipes that Merrick has. But I have heard good things about all four of them


----------



## FreeSoul1987 (Jul 7, 2015)

Actually.... I might do Fromm for Rocky, my Heeler mix. I was just reading a thread on the Salmon recipe and she stated her female dog seemed to trim down on it, Rocky tends to gain a little thickness around the middle when he isn't running with me and I am not feeding him nearly as much as I am Jetta (my 5 month old GSD), then again Jetta is about 38 lbs and still needs to gain a couple more. She was extremely emaciated when she was surrendered to the rescue, and was still very skinny when I adopted her, so far she has gained around 8-9 lbs in almost 2 weeks since I adopted her.


----------

